# Best winter wax



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Is collinite 476 the best wax to use for winter? 

i always get told to use that for winter protection.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Certainly one of the best if you plan on leaving it for a while and not topping-up - only washing, qd'ing etc. If you're like me and add something protective after every few washes then any wax would suffice IMO.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

ok cheers mate


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I used colly 476 last winter on a Landrover discovery, it lasted from early Oct to march. It was used everyday for work and taking the dogs etc and washed every week. All i added was a bit of QD whilst drying now and then. So 5 months protection in one of the worst winters for some time and covering about 1500 miles a month. That is what i call durable. Just put megs 16 on my car this weekend, it's my workhorse and will cover same miles as my disc did last year, so i'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I have it on my car for the winter. I usually use Dodo Juice Supernatural... 



Check the article in my sig, there are some other recommended waxes in there


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

One of the best for sure, you looked into sealants at all?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I will be relying on Gtechniq C2 and the quick detailer version every few washes for this winter but in the past it has been Collinite but instead of the 476 I have used the 915 Elegance stuff as it makes black look so much better than the doublecoat 476.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Collinite 476S is my poison over the winter period. 

I actually did a full stripdown just two weekends ago and topped it up with a couple of coats of Colly for the winter. Easily the most durable wax I've ever come across and like said above, will easily hold up for 4 months of winter weather if not more.

A good alternative is Victoria Concours (very durable and will leave a warmer finish to the paintwork IMO). Never used it personally over winter though.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

FK1000p here. Can't stand 476, looks wise. FK1000p isn't that much better, but it is better in my eyes!


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

I find 3m Marine Past wax easily the best over winter as it is specifically designed to deal with the nasties that winter weather throws at your car.

Just my opinion of course


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

I have had good luck with Duragloss 501, collinite 845 and fk 1000p.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

No mention of the mighty Megs #16..

Colli 845 is another good winter wax, or just top up your fave wax once a month..


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Zaino here, Failing that Colli 845


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

qstix said:


> No mention of the mighty Megs #16..
> 
> Colli 845 is another good winter wax, or just top up your fave wax once a month..


Megs 16 has been mentioned by me. I have just put a coat on my daily runabout. It's goona be worked very hard over the next 3 months , so i'll see how it does.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

*RG55* seems to be pretty durable from peoples test and it's what I'm testing out on the car at the moment. So far it's been on the car 2 days, if it lasts the week I'll be happy


----------



## Daveyh (Nov 9, 2008)

Autoglym HD wax for me


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Fkp 1000 topped with colly 476 SALT bring it on.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Fkp 1000 topped with colly 476 SALT bring it on.:thumb


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

FK1000P is very durable. I've got some Collie 845 that I can't wait to try too :thumb:


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

Megs 16 as mentioned is good, but for me it has to be CG XXX hard wax. Can't recommend this stuff enough, an awesome finish and superb durability.


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Just stripped my HD Wax with a going over with SRP then Gtechniq C2 which just recently arrived. I'm already a convert. In these cold temperatures you don't want to be outside all day waiting for wax to cure etc. Within 15 minutes I had fully sealed my Civic!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

C2 is the future. No doubt about it.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Warzie8 said:


> Just stripped my HD Wax with a going over with SRP then Gtechniq C2 which just recently arrived. I'm already a convert. In these cold temperatures you don't want to be outside all day waiting for wax to cure etc. *Within 15 minutes I had fully sealed* my Civic!


Is that not the vure time for AG HD?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Is that not the vure time for AG HD?


To be fair Avanti nobody wants to wax outside on freezing panels.

I'm lucky enough to have facilities but a lot don't. A spray sealent is a great alternative to hand waxing in the winter.

Cure times and hard removal is always a problem in the winter.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

gally said:


> To be fair Avanti nobody wants to wax outside on freezing panels.
> 
> I'm lucky enough to have facilities but a lot don't. A spray sealent is a great alternative to hand waxing in the winter.
> 
> Cure times and hard removal is always a problem in the winter.


I agree, that is why I am confused at the excitement over winter protection, wax n stuff should have been applied 4-6 weeks ago, there are plenty of products not listed above that will last n last and from one simple coat.
But the point of the earlier post was that the product curing time was no ifferent to the AG HD. :thumb:


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Avanti said:


> I agree, that is why I am confused at the excitement over winter protection, wax n stuff should have been applied 4-6 weeks ago, there are plenty of products not listed above that will last n last and from one simple coat.
> But the point of the earlier post was that the product curing time was no ifferent to the AG HD. :thumb:


Well TBH i've known AG HD take up to an hour to fully cure in cold damp weather, so with application and removal times added in then a sealents going to be far quicker.
I'm not knocking the HD wax here either, mines been wearing it since the end of august and 3 months later is still beading as well as the day it was applied.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Avanti said:


> I agree, that is why I am confused at the excitement over winter protection, wax n stuff should have been applied 4-6 weeks ago, there are plenty of products not listed above that will last n last and from one simple coat.
> But the point of the earlier post was that the product curing time was no ifferent to the AG HD. :thumb:


There is no real cure time to C2, I think he meant it took 15minutes to go round the car with it.


----------



## chillihound (Oct 17, 2009)

I've got a 90% full can of Collinite 915 so the Alfa will be getting a coat or 2 of that.


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Liking the sounds of this C2, looks like this will be my next purchase


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Just to let you know that they have sropped selling it in diluted form and you can only buy and use it neat for now (the C2)

Ashley


----------



## sunnylunn (May 1, 2008)

can you dilute it down yourself? (C2)


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah you can but they don't recommend it at the moment as the C2 bonds to the contaminants in the water, thus reducing how effective it is. The best thing to use if you do dilute it is de-ionised water, you can buy it for batteries, it's readilty available . But apparently even this affects it to a certain extent.

That's about all I know, there is a thread in the Gtechniq section if you want to check it out


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

I meant it only took 15 minutes to cover my whole car including the door shuts 

Really impressed with it. Rained last night and this morning was the tightest looking beading I've ever seen. Works well on side and rear windows too.

Should hopefully see me through the harsh winter ahead!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

The word, "best" is frowned upon, here.................

But 476 is possibly the most durable. :lol:


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

I drive about 700miles a week, I only gave the C4 it's first proper detail there a month ago so I wanted some serious protection from the serious Salting goin on so...

2X coats of FinishKare #2180 Ultra Seal,
Topped with,
2X coats of 476 double coat wax.
Some might say over kill but the results are still savage and the car gets washed every second day and is still like a mirror


----------

